# many packages does not work after upgarde libxml2 to new version



## mfaridi (Nov 27, 2010)

this morning I use cvsup and after that I use 
	
	



```
portmaster
```
to upgrade my pakcages to new one , and libxml2 upgrade to new version and update from 
	
	



```
2.6.27
```
 to 
	
	



```
2.7.8
```
 and after that my gnome does not work good and when screensaver start , my gnome kill and I have to start in again with 
	
	



```
startx
```
 other packages like 
	
	



```
chrome
```
 and 
	
	



```
pidgin
```
 can not start and I see error like this 

```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.5: version LIBXML2_2.5.0 required by /usr/local/bin/chrome not defined
```
 and like this 
	
	



```
/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.5: version LIBXML2_2.4.30 required by /usr/local/lib/libpurple.so.7 not defined
```
 if I want upgrade gnome-applets to new one I see error about 
	
	



```
libxml
```
and it can not upgrade ,
I go to Places option and I want open Home Folder and Desktop and Computer , but all of them can not open and I can not use them , I think all of them are depend on libxml


----------



## rdunkle (Nov 27, 2010)

*libxml2 - broke many things*

After upgrade to libxml2-2.7.8 a lot of things broke.  Mainly for me Apache 2.2:

```
Syntax error on line 105 of /usr/local/etc/apache22/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so into server: /usr/local/lib/libxml2.so.5: version LIBXML2_2.5.2 required by /usr/local/libexec/apache22/libphp5.so not defined
```
What is the simplest method to go back to  2.5.2 ?


----------



## rdunkle (Nov 27, 2010)

I fixed the problem by running portdowngrade.
/usr/ports/ports-mgmt/portdowngrade

I went back to libxml2-2.7.7.  Apache and Gnome are now back to normal.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

Discussed on the ports mailing list: problem, cause, solution.

The port will probably be updated soon.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 27, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> I have this problem too and report at this post
> 
> http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=19725



A patch is linked in my response to that thread.  The longer-term solution is to wait for an update to the port, which will probably happen soon.


----------



## vand777 (Nov 27, 2010)

The libxml2 port has been updated to 2.7.8_1. I hope that the issue has been fixed in this version.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 28, 2010)

None of those links work, but the portupdates I did in the last twelve hours caused no problems, whereas one I did about fifteen hours ago caused a lib error. So the port should be safe to upgrade now (libxml2-2.7.8_1).


----------



## mfaridi (Nov 28, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> None of those links work, but the portupdates I did in the last twelve hours caused no problems, whereas one I did about fifteen hours ago caused a lib error. So the port should be safe to upgrade now (libxml2-2.7.8_1).



So , Do I have to reinstall all packages ?


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2010)

No, just deinstall/install libxml2.


----------



## mfaridi (Nov 28, 2010)

Ok , I wish this method solve my problem and I do not have to reinstall all packages , I use portmaster to upgrade libxml2


----------



## manyblue (Nov 28, 2010)

mfaridi said:
			
		

> Ok , I wish this method solve my problem and I do not have to reinstall all packages , I use portmaster to upgrade libxml2



I understand what is happening, a library is not updated.
The truth is mid-roll I see what I say and a bit complicated for me.
I say if I install FreeBSD first and then upgrade the ports tree before installing anything ????? for me it's easier that way.
I do not mind reinstalling I have nothing on the server and also the installation would practice again.


```
#pkg_add -r cvsup-without-gui
#pkg_add -r portupgrade
#ee /etc/make.conf
```

and the beginning of the file add the following lines


```
SUP_UPDATE=yes
SUP=/usr/local/bin/cvsup
SUPFLAGS= -g -L 2
SUPHOST=cvsup.uk.FreeBSD.org
SUPFILE=/usr/share/examples/cvsup/stable-supfile
PORTSSUPFILE=/usr/share/examples/cvsup/ports-supfile
DOCSUPFILE=/usr/share/examples/cvsup/doc-supfile
```

Now to update


```
#cd /usr/ports
#make update
```

and after install de ports that Ineed.

Thankyou veru much for the atention because without your is more difucult for me.
You should know that I have only been 2 or 3 weeks with freeBSD and do not know what I had to read for hours but hey so is freeBSD important thing is that I have the determination to achieve it.
Greetings


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2010)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> None of those links work, but the portupdates I did in the last twelve hours caused no problems, whereas one I did about fifteen hours ago caused a lib error. So the port should be safe to upgrade now (libxml2-2.7.8_1).



The links work now.  I was going to fix them, but they worked.  Something to do with how or when the mailing list archives are generated, apparently.


----------



## wblock@ (Nov 28, 2010)

manyblue said:
			
		

> ```
> #pkg_add -r cvsup-without-gui
> ```



You are following old documents.  Please see Upgrading FreeBSD Ports.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2010)

manyblue, your problem has nothing to do with the subject of this topic. Please do not hijack other people's topics, open your own.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 29, 2010)

Updating the ports tree and installing the latest version of textproc/libxml2 should work.


----------



## mfaridi (Dec 1, 2010)

my problem solve by update port tree and update libxml2 solve and everything work good


----------

